# Pipe smoking music.



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey guys first post here.

What music do you listen to while smoking a pipe i am trying to find some music that would be good to smoke along with and so far i am listening to some Irish Music by people like the Dubliners but i haven't seemed to find anything that fits the mood of pipe smoking.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, now that would depend on what you're smoking. I'm not sure this will work, but for Squadron Leader, how about Bach? "This is German music we're listening to, Timothy, and we're fighting the Germans. That's just something you're going to have to work out later on." -- _So You Want to Know About the War_, *Beyond the Fringe*:

Classical Guitar • Information


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

Alas, since I do the vast majority of my smoking outdoors. . . "nature" is the music that I listen to.

~Gary


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

And if you're smoking a Bari Dana with some sweet Virginia:

YouTube - Rossiniana No1 op.119 Finale (Mauro Giuliani) - Christian Haimel


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, it was a nice try, Tim. Maybe the Bach Chaconne, possibly the scariest song ever written, was a bit too much for a starter. 

Anybody got anything interesting to listen to?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Check out WBGO - you can listen online: Home | WBGO Jazz 88.3FM. Best jazz station out there. I'm a big fan of the blues hour at 3pm on weekdays. Some nice stuff on right now,


----------



## Black (Feb 3, 2011)

Mumford and sons. I enjoy the majority of their music.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Black said:


> Mumford and sons. I enjoy the majority of their music.


+1 good stuff!


----------



## Tashy (Apr 5, 2011)

_I like to listen to Deep Forest or Enigma. Maybe they would work for you. Or you could try any of the nature CD's available._


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I never listen to music while I smoke. I makes me focus on it. I like to let my mind wander when I have a pipe. But you could always listen to trance techno or dubstep like PipeFriendCHS on youtube!


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I dont usually listen to music when smoking but when I do its The Smiths or something similar.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I listen to a lot of Weird Al Yankovic when I smoke. Okay, okay, I kid!!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

My son and I are taking piano lessons, so I've developed an interest in pretty much any piano music, particularly classical sonatas and ragtime. Beethoven's 8th and 14th piano sonatas are among my favorites. All of Beethoven's symphonies are lovely as well, with the 7th being my favorite. 

I'm only just beginning to listen to ragtime. Scott Joplin's "The Entertainer" should be familiar to just about anyone to give you an idea of the genre. I went to Pandora and just made a Scott Joplin station, and got a great variety to listen to.

:shrug: I dunno if it's good "smoking" music or not, but it's what I've been enjoying lately.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Just about anything from Coltrane to Steve Vai for me.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Recently I've been listening to the new dimmu borgir album and board up the house by genghis khan


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

I listent o Vai as well, but lately i've been listening to a lot of Doors, Jim Morrision is a badass.


----------

